# Gründung DIMB IG Osnabrücker Land



## Phantomias (22. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wahrscheinlich für den ein oder anderen etwas kurzfristig.

Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage hier im Osnabrücker Land haben wir vor einiger Zeit die Gründung einer eigenen DIMB IG in Erwägung gezogen.
Mittlerweile konnten wir diesbezüglich erfolgreich Gespräche mit dem Landkreis Osnabrück und den Grünen führen.
Auch die CDU steht der Idee positiv gegenüber.
Mittlerweile exisitieren auch schon Lösungsvorschläge für unser lokales Problem, was uns selbst positiv überraschte.

Um die eigentliche Hauptforderung der Behörden nachzukommen, werden wir am kommenden Freitag, 25. August 2017 ab 18 Uhr im Haus der Jugend in Osnabrück die DIMB IG Osnabrücker Land gründen.

Wer aus dem Landkreis Osnabrück mitwirken möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## caschhas (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo, wie ist es denn nach dem Termin zur Gründung weitergegangen? Ich fahre seit etwa 8 Jahren rund um Hasbergen Mountainbike, gerne auch im Dörenberg und im Teuto bis Lengerich, Lienen und Bad Iburg. Ich hätte Lust, im Rahmen eines lockeren Treffs auch mal mit Gleichgesinnten am Wochenende gemeinsam zu fahren, jetzt im Sommer auch gerne abends. Ohne Stress und Druck, einfach mal um neue Strecken kennenzulernen und eigene Strecken, falls nicht schon bekannt, zeigen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (3. Juni 2018)

Moin,

die Gründung war soweit erfolgreich. ;-)
Fahren tun wir auch. Auch mal Abends.
Wir treffen uns öfters Mittwochs Abends um eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Eine Anmeldung wäre notwendig, um Abfahrtszeit und -Ort zu erfahren.


----------



## caschhas (3. Juni 2018)

Hi, meinst du eine Anmeldung auf der Facebook—Seite der IG? Ich bin nicht bei Facebook, gäbest andere Möglichkeiten?


----------

